# John Cage phone App



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

Love it!
http://www.theguardian.com/music/tomserviceblog/2014/feb/20/john-cage-4minutes33-seconds-silence-app


----------



## echmain (Jan 18, 2013)

4'33'' is my ring tone.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

@OP

Sounds like an interesting idea.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

TalkingHead said:


> Love it!
> http://www.theguardian.com/music/tomserviceblog/2014/feb/20/john-cage-4minutes33-seconds-silence-app


LOL, love the fact you, as owner of the phone with the app, have to 'perform it' at least once.... effin' brilliant, actually.

So much for all those beyond lame jokes about the piece based on a complete lack of comprehension.

Next APP: a numbered sequence of sound events you program in that will then, via software, shuffle the order of the presentation of those events every time your phone rings.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

echmain said:


> 4'33'' is my ring tone.


Can you still use it if your phone is on silent?


----------

